# مساعدة ممكن مشروع صغير في mach 3



## ma3in2 (19 أبريل 2010)

ممكن مشروع صغير في mach 3 لكي أجربه وشكرا


----------



## majestic1 (20 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله و الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه و على آله و صحبه الطيبين الطاهرين و سلم تسليماً كثيراً

أخي الكريم يوجد بعض الأمثلة الجاهزة بداخل ملفات البرامج
يمكنك اختيار 
load G-Code
و ستجد بعض الأمثلة الجاهزة مثل
roadrunner
و غيرها يمكنك تحميلها و تجريبها

و يمكنك أيضا تحميل الملف فى المرفقات بإذن الله به بعض التمارين الجاهزة

الصور و الأاكواد الخاصة بها

خمس صور و رسومتها الـ DXF
الخاصة بها و معها الأكواد فى ملف نصي يمكنك تحميله على الماك بكل سهولة إن شاء الله
لكن أبعاده بالبوصة
inch

يمكنك تجريبها بإذن الله


وفقك الله لما يحبه و يرضاه .. اللهم آمين​


----------



## majestic1 (20 أبريل 2010)

مهم : لو واجهتك أى مشكلة فى تشغيل الملفات كأن تظهر رسالة خطأ فى ماك فى أسفل الصفحة تقول بأن معدل التغذية صفر و لا يمكن التنفيذ

يمكنك إحلال f100 مثلا مكان f0 فى ملف الأكواد 

يمكنك تجريب الخمس أمثلة

و أنصحك بتجريب أمثلة البرنامج نفسه فلا ينتج عنها أى مشاكل مع البرنامج

و فى المرفقات فى هذه المشاركة أحد هذه الأمثلة
roadrunner.tap

مضغوط .rar


بالتوفيق أخي الكريم

​


----------



## ma3in2 (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك يا أخي


----------

